# Can anyone help me identify this Rail and Stile bit?



## Tocaliteb (1 Nov 2020)

I'm trying to make some rail and stile doors with this profile . The rails and stiles are 20mm thick.

At first I thought it was an ogee style bit, but I think it's more likely to be a roundover bit but in reverse.

Can anyone tell me which router bit would give me this profile?

Many thanks.


----------



## marcros (1 Nov 2020)

I found this by googling, not sure how common the bit is but bevel and radius looks similar Rail and Stile Bits - Infinity Tools


----------



## Trevanion (1 Nov 2020)

That is unusual, I've never seen a reverse ovolo profile and scribe like that used on a door before.

It might've been done with custom spindle moulder knives rather than a router bit.


----------



## Jonathan S (1 Nov 2020)

+ 1 for custom knives, or square edge and a plant on scotia mould.


----------



## Doug B (1 Nov 2020)

Looks fairly standard to me Classical Door Set


----------



## Trevanion (1 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> Looks fairly standard to me Classical Door Set



But it's reversed Doug, the moulding would be the reverse of a regular ovolo moulding, IE a hollow instead of a round.


----------



## Doug B (1 Nov 2020)

Looks the same as mine which is a standard router set, you’ll have to zoom into see it


----------



## Trevanion (1 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> Looks the same as mine which is a standard router set



I've never seen a router set with that particular moulding but I may be wrong. I can't see what profile your doors are from that photo, when I zoom in it's all just a blur!


----------



## Doug B (1 Nov 2020)

I couldn’t find a photo of a close up of the joint but it is the same as the op’s photo


----------



## Tocaliteb (2 Nov 2020)

Doug B said:


> Looks fairly standard to me Classical Door Set


It's definitely not the same profile. The end result should be like this -  



The closest I can find is this profile - Ovolo - but again the profile would be in reverse.

Does anyone know of a reversible set that might work?


----------



## Droogs (2 Nov 2020)

looks to me like it was done with a rebate plane and a round


----------



## Woody2Shoes (2 Nov 2020)

Tocaliteb said:


> I'm trying to make some rail and stile doors with this profile . The rails and stiles are 20mm thick.
> 
> At first I thought it was an ogee style bit, but I think it's more likely to be a roundover bit but in reverse.
> 
> ...



That's a 'cavetto' moulding. You can get router bits eg from Wealden Tools - bearing guided probably. As has been said, you could use a half round bit after a rebate bit. Cheers, W2S


----------



## Mike Jordan (2 Nov 2020)

It might be a spindle moulding cutter, try looking at numbers around 136/8 in the 40 X 4 range of Wealden spindle cutters.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (2 Nov 2020)

Cavetto ...


----------



## Trevanion (2 Nov 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> Cavetto ...



Ah, so that’s what it’s called! Now all you need is a corresponding scribe cutter and you’re golden!


----------



## Tocaliteb (2 Nov 2020)

Trevanion and Woody - thank you so much. I'll follow up with a couple of bit manufacturers to see if they can advise the corresponding scribe (I assume an ovolo).

Thanks to everyone who helped out.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (3 Nov 2020)

I might be wrong - I haven't tried to work it out in detail - but I think that the symmetry of the profile should allow you to use the same bit upside down for the scribe cuts.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (3 Nov 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> I might be wrong - I haven't tried to work it out in detail - but I think that the symmetry of the profile should allow you to use the same bit upside down for the scribe cuts.


With a loose tenon!


----------



## Tocaliteb (4 Nov 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> With a loose tenon!


Amazing - yes - the idea of a loose tenon had completely slipped my mind. Thanks so much


----------

